# Bad Seller....WVbeekeeper



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Can we/I get an update on this please?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Here is his ad on BS

[edit]

Here is his Myspace account
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...&MyToken=e709f716-0a20-4b4b-8346-cf693520a74d

Here is his blogspot
http://wvbeekeeper.blogspot.com/

I will try to reach him for you.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Mike -

I'm sorry this has turned into a bad experience for you. I have asked Cass (WVbeekeeper) to respond, but no reply. I have removed his thread regarding the swarm frames.

If a member makes a business offer to other members, count the cost before making your promises. If you deposit money that has been sent to you for a product or service, you're obligated to fulfill your end of the deal. I expect above board business dealings if you're using this board and soliciting it's members.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Cass hasn't been on the forum for awhile, has he? He seemed a decent sort, these actions (or lack of) surprise me. Do we know all is well with him?
Sheri


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

His MySpace page says he is gone during the week working out of town but checks in on the weekends. He was in contact with Mike 3 weeks ago. I'll give him some more time to respond to my email before taking anymore action.


----------



## ke4rop (Mar 25, 2007)

Just an update... I haven't heard anything else from Cass. 

I'll add that I appreciate the proactive response on Barry's part. I can see that he will follow up on problems that occur.

Mike


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

ke4rop said:


> I appreciate the proactive response on Barry's part.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Mike -

Give us an update once a week till August.


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

Barry I also had the same thing happen. Back 3 months ago I sent him a certified bank check for 10 med swarm catch frames and 10 deep swarm catch frames, I sent it priority mail. But did not do delivery confirmation. And the kids spilled koolaid all over my duplicate copy of the bank check so I could not check on if it had been cashed through the bank. As the money was taken right to the bank and then a certified check was printed. And with out my copy I can not find out if it was cashed or not. I was told a month after ward when I asked if he had gotten it as it was sent priority mail that Yes he indeed recieve and that they were made and ready to go and he would ship them the following day only to find out a week and a half later when I did not hear from him he said Oh no I did not get it or I cant find it here my MOM takes care of all that. I can not find it any where. He told me to look for my copy of the reciept for the bank check and It was dried in a pile in the cornor of the kids room. Dang 4yo gonna kill him yet. So needless to say I am out the almost 60.00 plus priority mail shipping to get it to him fast as he had said he had made them and were just waiting for the check. He had also said when he was making queens that because of all the troubles he would send me 2 queens on 2 weeks this was back over a month ago when he was working queens. And nothing. I have sent him pm after pm after pm. I have sent him email after email after email and I have not herd from him. There is more then just us 2 that have had no contact with him. I had even talked with him on the phone and he was a good guy. He had been a member on the group for a while. And I was going to buy him mini mating nucs from him. And now with me being out 60.00 and not hearing from him with him not wanting to be responsible for the lost bank check when he had said OH yse I do indeed get it and will ship the next day to being told oh no I didnt or I cant find it give me a while to find it and ask my mom as she akes care of it. And he said his mom could not find it. As he called me ont he phone. His blog has not been updated in a while. It just pissed me off because I dont have alot of money to toss around. I am a small farmer who has creditors calling us wanting money. I was needing these for making money for paying off my cerditors. If I was just going to toss money out the window I would have tossed that 60.00 to the cerditors and not to him. I feel taken advantage of and had hives ready to split and he did not follow through on his word. He is on one other forum as well and I tried contacting him through there and that was also a no go.

Angi


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Angi:

I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Since WVBeekeeper has not replied back to any of my emails and in light of what members have said they have experienced doing business with him, I am forced to remove him from having access to the board. Unless he can give account of the issues members have had, I feel it only right to ban him. 

I'm very sad that members here have had their money taken with no means of getting it back.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

He hasn't answered any of my attempts to contact him either. There still may be an explanation to as why he has not replied, I'm thinking that no activity on any of his electronic spaces may indicate that something is keeping him from being able to.

No activity on his myspace, his blog, or here on BS could mean something other than outright thievery. I can think of one other seller here that has had a similar problem.

Still it doesn't look good for him or those that lost their money.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I'll be the first one to quickly reverse things should his silence prove to be justified.


----------



## ke4rop (Mar 25, 2007)

Just to let you know, I've heard nothing from Cass. Like Barry says, I'll be quick to report any positive developments. 

Angi_H, Don't worry about the loss of the receipts. I have documentation of my transaction, and I don't think it will help in this case. My check was cashed on April 17th, only three days after I mailed it.

Mike


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

Barry, 
I see that Cass is still listed under Bee Removals. Even though you have blocked him from the site, he still advertises.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

IMO I wouldnt block him from the site. Something is wrong... if he is not answering.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Chef Isaac said:


> IMO I wouldnt block him from the site. Something is wrong... if he is not answering.


I would agree with Isaac on this one, as to something being wrong. I would be giving him more benefit of the doubt if it weren't for him changing position on receiving that money order. First he did, then he didn't. Barry is correct to ban him. If it turns out Cass has an adequate explanation for all this, he can be reinstated down the road. 

It is very strange, the opinions one forms of people online, people that you have never met, but have talked to in forums and private messages. I would never have expected this from Cass; he seemed like a stand up guy. That opinion is what makes me think there is something serious going on with him personally. It would be nice if someone from his area could vouch for his situation. I wish him and his well and hope he rectifies his problems, whatever they may be, and makes those dealing with him whole.
Sheri


----------



## mistergil (May 24, 2007)

It makes us from WV look bad. If anyone has some locating data pm me and I will check into it.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

That would be very good of you to try to find out how he is for us. I would ask that anyone that forwards personal information like Cass's address do so in a PM to Mistergil.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Chef Isaac said:


> IMO I wouldnt block him from the site. Something is wrong... if he is not answering.


Chef -

I feel I have no other option at this point. There may be "something wrong", but before there was something wrong, members were in contact with him and he with them making promises and then not making good. I've been sick before and had my wife call clients to let them know I'd be following up with them when I was well. There are a multitude of ways to get a message to someone if you want/need to.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Barry said:


> Chef -
> 
> There are a multitude of ways to get a message to someone if you want/need to.


Might be difficult if he is incapacitated, institutionalized, or perished. If he is not one of the three, well.............


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

He is not one of the three. He was out working yesterday.

At least, according to the lady that answered the phone.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> incapacitated, institutionalized, or perished.


Wow, I wasn't considering the last two! Let's hope it's neither of them. Incapacitated shouldn't equate to uncommunicative. There are all sorts of ways communication can be made, if desired, even when one is incapacitated. But again, this doesn't address the actions that took place with Mike and Angi before the period of silence.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

In light of what Iddee posted perhaps incarceration is a good option if he is not forthcoming to rectify the situation.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

why doesnt someone just go over there. There has to be someone that lives close by.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Probably because it's no one else's place to do that on this issue except those who have tried to do business with him.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

Just out of courisity, I called Cass and asked him if he still makes the frames anymore. He said no, that he did not make them anymore. So I asked him if he had any intentions of refunding money to the people that have paid him for them. He said he owed 2 people refunds (1 in AL and 1 in TX). He said he was going to refund these people as soon as he was able too. He did not have a time frame as too when this would happen. 
I think what we have here is a person that has come upon hard times. I am not sure that this person has good intentions of returning the money or not. 1 indication is that he will not return calls, that is not good. To me, it does not show much character. I think Barry has done the "just" thing by suspending his account. If he does repay, I think Barry should reinstate the account (with the same screen name, so others in the future can read this and take this into account before doing business with this person).
Let me also state that I do not have a Dog in this race. I do like to be informed, before I do business with someone. I think this forum will save a lot of people money and frustration.


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

He forgot one person in this matter Me in California. He still thinks he owes me nothing. As he turned his Oh ya I got it around to a no. And thinks nothing of it. To me that states he done give a c#$%. You know and I had talked with him on he phone before I made the purchase and again when he called me to find out when I mailed it and what it looked like. And he basically said online in the message board on the swarm frames that he had gotten it and had them made for me and would mail them out. Then changed the whole story 2 days later. To me sounds all way to fishey. It was mailed priority mail how can you say one day that you got a big blue priority mail package envelope 9x12inches big and then 2 days later say oh no its not here. Not right at all. He was nice and all that before he LOST the money order and the big blue priority mail package. And then right after that is when he sort of went into limbo and dissapeared. I am gald he is banned. 
You know we have all hit hard times with gas prices up, food prices up the economy down energy prices up. My family as well. He knew at the time that my money was tight and this was to help me make money for the family. Being a chronic pain patient and having horrable days oftin I still do my job and call everyone back or email one back the day they email me if I am not in bed with a migraine. This is doing a business. And having good customer Service skills. I am sorry that he has come upon hard times but so have I and 60.00+ dollars is alot when school time is 2 1/2 weeks away and you need to buy your kids school clothing. Even when I am hurting bad I will still go out and remove a swarm for a family who it highly allergic to bees. And then turn around and charge them nothing when I see there living situation is worse then mine. On welfair and could not afford to even pay for a little for gas. I have even turned them giving me money when people have been worse off then I. Sorry for the letter but It was still not right of him to dissapear and not refund anyone with out an call or email.

Angi


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Barry said:


> Mike -
> If a member makes a business offer to other members, count the cost before making your promises. If you deposit money that has been sent to you for a product or service, you're obligated to fulfill your end of the deal. I expect above board business dealings if you're using this board and soliciting it's members.


Using PayPAL would be better then sending a check... right?


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

For what it's worth, I bought 8 frames from Cass last April and got an excellent response.

However, my cut-out experience turned out to be NOT something I want to do every day. If anyone wants, I may be willing to part with some (maybe 4) of my frames. Clean & unused.

P.S. Uncle Ollie, I would prefer Swarm Kvetch frames.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

the chef writes:
why doesnt someone just go over there. There has to be someone that lives close by.

tecumseh suggest: well quite obviously chef you have never spent much time in pocahotas county west virginia.

he did say at one time he had a mentor... who I would assume might know what the problem might be..


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm just glad I never did business with him and based on this thread, I won't. I have done business with many here on BeeSource and every transaction has been great! NO EXCEPTIONS...only problem was the post office (once!)


----------



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

Just saw this ad on Beemaster's site, might be a good time to try and get your money back, seeing as he's selling all his stuff.

http://forum.beemaster.com/index.php/topic,17239.0.html


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

Well he sent me a pm on the other board saying that I should explain that my check and envelope was returned to me because of a bad address. NOT> I never got anything back in the mail. If it was a bad address it would have been sent back to me as my address was written on the priority mail envelope and not on a lable. So was his address so how am I supposed to explain it was returned to me when it was NOT> I do not understand all of this. I was only stating fact. He said he recieved it only to be told about a week later no and he would look for it as it might have gotten misplaced. And he told me to look for the bank check reciept. Which my 4yo got ahold of and was in a pile in the sink wet. I have no way of checking if it was cashed or not as it was a bank check I had took cask over to the bank so he would not have to worry about a personal check. I told him this as well. I just dont understand. And he explained he did not come up on hard times and made it out like I was the only one who said it. I said maybe he did that is why he has not answered. He said he was hurt. Well it still dont answer he fact as to where the bank check is or if it was even cashed. How can you loose a 9x12 blue and white priority mail envelope. I sure did not get it back at all. And since he is still on the other board and he posted for his stuff for sale and a link was posted over there and he saw it he had to come and pm me telling me to say stuff that is not true.
Now what the heck do I do. I was trying to let all of this go as my last post was in July. I knew I would get nothing back from him not even a sorry. 
Angi


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

dhood said:


> Just saw this ad on Beemaster's site, might be a good time to try and get your money back, seeing as he's selling all his stuff.
> 
> http://forum.beemaster.com/index.php/topic,17239.0.html



I even looked at the fact that when he was selling his stuff, he used a new account with the first post. After someone mentioned it was Cass, then he used his other screen name. Looked like he was trying to sell out without anyone (who may have a gripe) knowing about it.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Angi_H said:


> And he told me to look for the bank check reciept. Which my 4yo got ahold of and was in a pile in the sink wet. I have no way of checking if it was cashed or not as it was a bank check


Angi -

The bank you purchased the bank check from must have a record of the transaction. I would follow up with the bank, even if I had to pay a small fee. The catch is, even if you get a copy of the receipt, all indication is that you still won't get your money back from Cass.


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

*I think he will do right this is from beemaster site-RDY-B* 
Cass Cohenour
House Bee

Offline

Posts: 58



Location: Boone County, West Virginia




Re: Hives, Nucs, Supers for sale in Southern WV
« Reply #4 on: August 28, 2008, 08:24:27 PM »
Quote
Will part out colonies. Have single four frame nucs, double story nucs and triple story nucs. Everything is mostly double deeps or deeps with shallow supers. There is no extra equipment for sale. I am not willing to ship any nucs. Anyone interested can come here and inspect any colony they wish to purchase. I am moving so everything is priced to sale. I will be taking some colonies with me to build back up but currently have almost forty colonies available for purchase. Hopefully after I sale some colonies and get caught up on some stuff here I will be able to get back with the few people who ordered some fraqmes from me before my accident.
Report to moderator Logged
HTTP://WVBEEKEEPER.BLOGSPOT.COM/
Pages: [1] Go Up	
REPLY | NOTIFY | MARK UNREAD | PRINT 
]


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

I tried that Because I am not sure what date it was because the post was deleted and it is gone out of my pile of pms. They can not look it up. I paid 25.00 for them to look for it with in a range of days and evedently it was not the right days. And I cant afford another 25.00 toward it as that would make nothing cost almost 100.00.

Angi


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

If you guys sent a check though the mail and he cashed it, then report it to the postal inspector. Mail fraud is a felony. Contact him and tell him he has one week to get you your money or you are going to file a report with the postal service. If not then have the postal inspectors pull a case. You may not get your money, but he won't be ripping anyone off anymore.


----------

